# Is there anything "bad" in Kahlua or other sweet flavored liqueurs?



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

I hardly ever drink, never been drunk and don't want to be.....but I *love* the flavor of some of the sweet liqueurs like Kahlua and coconut rum. Since yet again this month I'm not pregnant







, my husband bought me a bottle of Kahlua. Then I started thinking....I'm doing my best to cut out corn syrup and other unhealthy artificial stuff. Is there anything like corn syrup or anything else "bad" in Kahlua or other flavored liqueurs? I looked online but can't find a list of ingredients.


----------



## glendora (Jan 24, 2005)

Looks like yes, on the corn syrup.

http://www.drinksmixer.com/desc292.html


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

Darn it! Oh well, like you said, once in a while probably not *too* bad...and hopefully I won't be able to drink it for very long since hopefully soon and then for several years I'll be either pregnant or breastfeeding and avoiding alcohol









Thanks so much for the link Glendora! I'm sure I'll be using that site again to look up ingredients on other stuff!

Bluebottle, I'd be interested to know about the "more natural" options. Actually I did stumble across a recipe for kahlua that just involved instant coffee, sugar and vodka if I remembered right so I could at least eliminate the corn syrup that way! Thing is I drink *so* infrequently, and really only at friend's homes (like maybe 3 times a year or so) that I don't know much about what the options are to know what I like. I know so far kahlua and coconut rum are probably my favorites since I like drinks that are more like dessert treats. I recently enjoyed a mohito (is that the right word?) and sometimes I've liked fruit drinks, but not really enough to want to buy or make them for myself.


----------



## KnittingShaker (Oct 16, 2005)

It would take a few months for the flavors to develop properly, but you could make a flavored vodka.

Fruit or vanilla steeped in vodka is quite good and can be sipped neat or mixed with tonic water.


----------



## Severine (Nov 5, 2005)

There are a lot of recipes for making your own Kahlua. Perhaps you could tweak the sugar to something more natural and make your own to enjoy?


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

As far as I know, all alcohols that go through a distillation process have residues of problematic things. That is why in my family we only drink wine and beer. Naturally, alcohol-producing yeast can only get up to 12.5% max concentration of alcohol before the yeast itself dies from the strength. To make stronger stuff, they have to distill it.


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

: Maybe I can hope by the time I'm done being pregnant and breastfeeding (hopefully several years from now at the least!) they'll have come up with something better, since I hate beer, and wine has it's own unique flavor I enjoy, but not in the same way as flavored liqueurs.


----------

